# Baratza Encore £10 Discount



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Baratza Encore - discount of £10 to all MAY orders from the forum members.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder

PM for the voucher code


----------

